
Strange Attractors Demo - Doches
http://shuheikagawa.com/attractors
======
gus_massa
I'd like stop/move button, so I can get a nice image or tweak the parameters
while the CPU is not at 100% (slow netbook).

One very strange example that I got with randomize:

[http://shuheikagawa.com/attractors/?attractor=kingsDream&a=2...](http://shuheikagawa.com/attractors/?attractor=kingsDream&a=2.798&b=blue&c=-0.425&d=-2.808&e=-2.153&f=-2.897)

